# Songs that mention MAC!?



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 10, 2008)

Can you think of any? Here's the only 1 that I can, TLC's ''_Unpretty''_. I thought this might be a fun lil thread lol! I'm not sure there's many but who knows.lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Lyrics of Unpretty:

Find the reflection you see to be so damn unpretty
Find the reflection you see to be so damn unpretty

T-boz:
I wish I could tie you up in my shoes
Make you feel unpretty too
I was told I was beautiful
But what does that mean to you
Look into the mirror who’s inside there
The one with the long hair
Same old me again today (yeah)

Chilli:
My outsides look cool
My insides are blue
Everytime I think I’m through
It’s because of you
I’ve tried different ways
But it’s all the same
At the end of the day
I have myself to blame
I’m just trippin’

Chorus:
T-boz & chilli:
You can buy your hair if it won’t grow
You can fix your nose if he says so
You can buy all the make-up that *MAC *can make
But if you can’t look inside you
Find out who am i, too
Be in a position to make me feel so damn unpretty

Left eye:
Find the reflection you see to be so damn unpretty

T-boz & chilli:
Never insecure until I met you
Now I’m in stupid
I used to be so cute to me
Just a little bit skinny
Why do I look to all these things
To keep you happy
Maybe get rid of you
And then I’ll get back to me (hey)

Chilli:
My outsides look cool
My insides are blue
Everytime I think I’m through
It’s because of you
I’ve tried different ways
But it’s all the same
At the end of the day
I have myself to blame
I can’t believe I’m trippin’

Chorus

Chorus

Left eye:
As I reflect back on what I’ve used and abused
And detect that I need some clues to get through
To those that accused me of never being true
I’ll lose if I play into this game and never know the rules
So how do I bring out the me nobody sees
The forest for the trees, how ’bout the woman behind the weave
The light from within this life is the only real remedy
Or find the reflection you see to be so damn unpretty

Tlc:
Oh oh oh oh oh
Oh oh oh oh oh (oh)
Find the reflection you see to be so damn unpretty
Oh oh oh oh oh
Oh oh oh oh oh (oh)
Find the reflection you see to be so damn unpretty

Chorus

Chorus


----------



## xxkandiekcxx (Jun 10, 2008)

Lil Mama's "lip gloss"


----------



## User93 (Jun 10, 2008)

Eve - Tambourine (uses mac in the video, c-shock)
Fergie - Clumsy


----------



## Nadeshda (Jun 10, 2008)

Placebo's "I Do"

(...)
I wanna be a girl like you
The way you swing your hips in jeans
I wanna wear my face like you
Shiseido MAC and Maybelline
(...)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 10, 2008)

Haha this is funny. Whenever I hear mac or makeup in a song, I always think they are talking about me (lmao...wow, i know right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) BTW, I never knew whaaaat TLC was saying at that part, til I got a little older.

Okay this one is Purple Kisses from Dream 

Intro(Female) 
Uh,so.. which one of these do you like this lip petal by Bobbi Brown and...hold on 
*This is Veneer by MAC 
*Which one do you like best? 

(male) 
Come on Come on....Uh 
You know, you look good when your makeup ain't on right 
But, when you put on that lipstick 
Shawty (He he) 
You leave it everywhere 
Come on Come on Come on Come on) 
thats what im talkin' 'bout 


Verse 1 
Put on that baby tee baby tee, baby please oh no 
I'm gonna break you off tonight 
girl you be lacing me, lacing me with that ooh no 
Baby, leave them lip prints on me tonight 
Lay on your back and let your eyes find a star 
You be my venus, love is jupiter, I'm your mars we gonna turn this bedroom into the sun we takin' flight oh baby 

Got your hair did I'ma about to mess that shit up 
My gun on fire, it's about to be a stick up mmm gettin hit up tonight, yeah 
hold me hold me hold me 

Hook 
I love it when you put them pretty lips on me 
Purple kisses purple kisses 
She kiss me from my head down to my feet 
Purple kisses purple kisses (ooh wee) 
*She got that MAC on her lips* when She doing it to me 
Purple kisses purple kisses 
when she ready to go, I never let her leave me 
Purple kisses purple kisses 
I love the way she kiss on me on me on me on me (she kiss on me)on me on me on me shawty she kiss on me you should see how she kiss on me 

Verse 2 

You got my Ex shawty hatin'on me oh no 
Cause you do it just how I like uh and everywhere I go, them niggas Wanna fight the boy 
Cause she on it like a kid on a bike 
Uh oh oh oh oh 
Shawty so tight uh oh oh oh oh 
Shawty kept them lips lookin right for me 
*That MAC on for me* 
That lip gloss for me 
Naaaah oooh 

You got your hair did I'm about to mess that shit up 
My gun in fire it's about to be a stick up Ummm You lit up tonight (Oh Oh OH Oh) 
Yeah on me on me on me 

Hook 
I love it when you put them pretty lips on me 
Purple kisses purple kisses 
She kiss me from my head down to my feet 
Purple kisses purple kisses 
*She got that MAC on her lips* when she doing it to me 
Purple kisses purple kisses 
When she ready to go, i never let her leave me 
Purple kisses purple kisses 
I love the way she kisses on me on me on me on me 
The way she kisses on me on me on me on me shawty she kiss on me on me on me 
you should see how she kiss on me 
on me on me on me 

Verse 3 
Now there goes my doorbell and I'm happy she's here but I gotta wait a minute 
And there's number two and even though shawtys the shit 
I cant let her know she's winning 
I'm racing down the stairs 
I open the door she's right there 
and she's like "how you like my hair?" 
I'm like "that bod looks fly but them lips, oh my" can't wait til you plant that kiss on me, on me, on me, on me, 
kiss on me, on me, on me,on me.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 11, 2008)

aww how funny lol i need a MAC playlist on my ipod now hahaha


----------



## pat (Jun 11, 2008)

We have a Bay Area rapper, Keak The Sneak who mentioned MAC in his song "Super Hyphy".

"Put it on thick like MAC lip gloss"

hahaha love it!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 11, 2008)

*goes to download MAC songs*


----------



## sofabean (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_We have a Bay Area rapper, Keak The Sneak who mentioned MAC in his song "Super Hyphy".

"Put it on thick like MAC lip gloss"

hahaha love it!_

 
hey... i know that song!! HAHA!


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 11, 2008)

whooo!! bay arreeaaaaa!!! supa dupa hyphy hyphy... hahaha


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 12, 2008)

CantAffordMAC I love that song "Purple Kisses"!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was going to say that song but you beat me to it!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_CantAffordMAC I love that song "Purple Kisses"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was going to say that song but you beat me to it!_

 
LoL heehee....I'm telling you. I heard that song and I'm like....ohhhhh, does he know me?!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jun 12, 2008)

Aww... someone beat me too it with Keak da Sneak...

Bay Area baby!!!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 12, 2008)

makes me wanna go put some purple lipstick on my bf hahahha


----------



## pat (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroSOUL* 

 
_whooo!! bay arreeaaaaa!!! supa dupa hyphy hyphy... hahaha_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipglass_junkie* 

 
_Aww... someone beat me too it with Keak da Sneak...

Bay Area baby!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_hey... i know that song!! HAHA!_

 
When I first heard that song I was like WTF is he saying?!  Until I heard the verse "Put it on thick like MAC lip gloss" I was like, ok I like this guy. hahahahha...

BTW, I still have no idea what he says in some of this songs. haha


----------



## User93 (Jun 12, 2008)

CantAffordMac, nice, i never heard it before, i loved that song! puuurple kisses, puurple kisses... ouch i wanna kiss
I like keak da sneak.. That sht goooo, that gooo, that gooo, that gooo *does a silly dance


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jun 13, 2008)

Who else saw "Dream" and thought of that girl group that used to be on Diddy's label back in the day? Lol I forgot there was a rapper named that too.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_When I first heard that song I was like WTF is he saying?! Until I heard the verse "Put it on thick like MAC lip gloss" I was like, ok I like this guy. hahahahha...

BTW, I still have no idea what he says in some of this songs. haha_

 

Hahaha, bay area rappers....they're too hyphy to speak clearly! =D


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Jun 14, 2008)

theres also a rap song by the generals its all about "MAC GIRLS" hahah I LOVE IT!!!check it out!!!
here is the link to their myspace profile  MySpace.com - GENERALZ - "213" "626", California - Hip Hop / Club / Rap - www.myspace.com/generalz


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 15, 2008)

looks like the cali rappers like them some MAC huh haha


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissDeViousDiVa* 

 
_Who else saw "Dream" and thought of that girl group that used to be on Diddy's label back in the day? Lol I forgot there was a rapper named that too._

 
LOL I did. I totally had the Dream CD (Diddy's Dream) and I loved it! I am not ashamed.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 18, 2008)

Jennifer Hudson-All Dressed in Love (from the SATC soundtrack)!

When you can wear what you feel
What do you wanna say?
Now love is a little number that you can wear each day
As long as you let me be the accessory
Simply send me on my way
Style of love
I look good in love

When it’s been out of sight and out of mind for such a long time
That’s how one forgets
So I reached in the back of my closet and pulled it out
And tried it on and it still fits

*So I covered the pain up with lots of MAC make-up*
But I can’t help but blush
Because I’m in love
All dressed up in love

(Chorus)
Cool in the summer, warm in the winter
I’m dressed up in love
I’m cool in the summer, warm in the winter

Cuz I’m in love
All dressed up in love

People are looking, some even staring
I don’t know it, when they ask me what I’m wearing
This or that, it’s made for any weather
My friend and I sit down and we both make it together

Now if you really want one of your own
I hope your shoes are made for walking
Cuz I found love and I you must find love

[Chorus]

Cuz I’m in love
And you must find love


----------



## Patricia (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for posting all this songs!!! love em


----------

